

Seth Godin's Squidoo tries for a new revenue source - larryfreeman
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/23/squidoo-aims-to-make-brands-pay-for-dedicated-web-dashboards/

======
growt
see: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=840868>

